# The Shaggs



## shmotrezoom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi all---just wondering if anyone in this illustrious bunch is familiar with The Shaggs. I don't see a thread about them here.

They were a VERY quirky girl "rock" band in the 60s---3 or 4 sisters in New Hampshire who played what I have to term "folk art"--not folk music.

Check Youtube






or






enjoy!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

This is utterly shagadelic. It makes you wanna shag.


----------

